# New engine bay protection



## Bikeboyuk (Jul 12, 2009)

Can i just spray gt85 everywhere, or is there something simlar that will protect the bodywork under the bonnet. Cheers


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive tried a few products over the years, and WD40 seems to be pretty damn good. A friend of mine uses GT85, and it smells damn good if its the stuff im thinking of. Red can?


----------



## Bikeboyuk (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats the stuff, i whacked it on my corsa, after 5 years not a spot of rust, also keeps the electrics fairly waterproof.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

the trouble with WD-40 is that it's not the best thing to leave on rubber - plus everything will stick to it


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Stuff only sticks to it if you spray loads on and dont buff it off so to speak. If you do it properly it seems to work pretty well


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

where exactly under the bonnet do you apply this gt85?


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

The problem with WD40 type sprays, is they start to cook when the tempreture rises turning brown making your engine/bay twice as dirty,it attracts dust like you wont believe. WD40 contrary to popular belief should NOT be sprayed directly onto electrical conections (its oil based so puts extra resistance between the two connections)
WD40 is only good for water dispersion and freeing siezed nuts'n'bolts and there is better stuff for sale for doing that job to! There is also an issue about it not being to kind to certain types of rubber! 
I've been using silcon spray , on mi motor bike and car engine bay for years, it cannot be beaten. Silicon is extremely kind to ALL rubber, HIGHLY water resistant, Naturaly resistant to extremely high temperetures, it doesnt even cook on exhaust manifolds. And doesnt dry out like WD types,An it lasts for ages. an the BEST brand by far (I've tried em all) is Halfords OWN brand.
Now the down side, BE WARNED; especially motor cyclists.. DO NOT GET IT NEAR YOUR TYRES OR BRAKES ITS SLIPPERY AS HELL:devil: (so now you know.........Hell is slippy!)


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

I think the trick is to keep the engine bay as clean and DRY as possible. If you want to treat the cables, trunking etc rather use a product like Aerospace 303 which dries to a dark matt finish. Spraying oily things around only attracts dirt.


----------

